# He is always crowing about being retired...



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

...and having no set schedule.

Yet for going on a month he hasn't allowed me a window of time to debug his PC issues so that he can use his desktop to do his computer activities without being scolded by his wife for hijacking her desktop.


At least once a week he calls asking if I can come over and tinker with it to get it back up and running and every call goes the same.

Rrrriiinnnngggg Ring Ring goes the phone.


Me: Hello?

Him: When are you going to come see if you can get my PC and house router back up?

Me: When do you want me to? Like I told you before , if the hardware is still functional , the longest it will take me to get it up and online will take about 4 hours at the most and possibly as quick as an hour.

Him: Doesn't matter . I'm retired now and am up at 6 and don't go to bed before midnight.

Me: Then name a time. I have been retired longer than you and still run around the clock as I did before retiring , sleeping when I want to or have to.( I may sleep at 3 pm and go to the truck stop for coffee at 3 am and do whatever that presents itself during the day ever since I threw my work wristwatch in the creek on my last drive home from "The Job" as my career etered retired stage 17 years ago)

Him : As long as your as flexible as I am just pick a time.

Whatever time I pick though he tells me it wont work for him because it's either one of his club meetings, when a used equipment sale is, when one of his favorite TV shows is on, his grandkids are coming over so he can spend time with them , etc.

All 5 of his calls have ended with me asking him if right now is a good time to bring my diag/reload unit over and get it done and he tells me no and we go through the same basic script I opened this post with.

For a retiree going on 8 years retired with no schedule, he has less time than when we were working.

Do you know any retirees who act like this?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

No retirees but lots of clients played this game. These people who do so are just discourteous. I used to try to be accommodating but eventually just ended up telling them something along these lines - "well next Thursday at 2:30 pm is the only time I have free for the next 6 months so see you then." Surprisingly enough most somehow found the time for me - by considering me and my work as important as anyone else's and suddenly afraid that they would not get the work done.


----------

